# Rasberry all cleaned up



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#ff00ff">Rasberry is all cleaned up now and probably feeling much better. Her eyes were so gunked up they were shut, she only has 7 teeth, she has been lying in water or urine because of the way her fur was stained and she might have a slight heart murmur. She has a tattoo, so she might be from a puppymill. We will be getting her spayed, a dental, HW tested. I am so happy we were able to help her.







After







Before
</span>


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Aw, good luck to little Raspberry! what a cute name.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweetheart!! You're wonderful for taking her. You rescue/foster people are the best!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh bless you! bless you!! for taking this little darlin and giving her the care she needs. You have already made a difference...not only in her appearance.. but in her quality of life!..again bless you!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, what a difference!! Bravo to you for helping this little girl!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so happy you were able to get her! Now do you know of any Yorkie rescues? :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great job Cindy!! :chili:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

She looks beatiful, Great big hugs to her and you. Thanks to all that open their homes to these wonderful doggys, they need it so much!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

She looks DARLING - what precious creatures end up in animal shelters . Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry, I must have missed something. Is Rasberry one of the dogs whose pictures were posted from the Miami shelter?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Cindy bless you for taking in little Raspberry, you are amazing and what a difference you have already made in her sweet little life, she looks beautiful :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Another little dog's life is made better by a kind human being. Thank you for sharing the pictures, and thank you for doing what you do for the dogs! Raspberry is really a darling name.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

you are the best for helping this little lady get on the road to good health and a forever family! thank you for all that you do for these little rescues!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> I'm sorry, I must have missed something. Is Rasberry one of the dogs whose pictures were posted from the Miami shelter?[/B]


Yes she came from Miami-Dade shelter.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I continue to be awed by those of you who are generous enough to rescue these darlings!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she's so sweet looking! Thanks for taking such good care of her.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

You are this little angel's angel! And she will never, ever forget it. I just cannot believe the conditions some people will subject their fluffs to. It's absolutely heartbreaking. Raspberry is thanking her lucky stars...in fact, she probably thinks she has made it to heaven.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Raspberry is a lucky baby now. Thanks for helping her.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Such a little sweetie. I'll bet she never knew how good it felt to clean and able to see untill you came into her life.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is adorable!! :wub: And she looks a TON better!! That is so wonderful that you rescued her!!
Only 7 teeth, I can't even imagine!! She is so lucky to have be in your care now!!


----------

